# Winter wash



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

First wash in months due to the weather, it came up good though...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Scrubs up well 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pidge100 (Dec 21, 2015)

Stunning car always nice to see a clean car thought the winter months


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

She's scrubbed up very nice!


----------

